# JD 850 Maniacal Problem



## hookerp (Sep 20, 2008)

I am having trouble when I am in high gear. It has no power and is smoking more than normal. When I put it in low gear it runs fine and the smoking stops. Also it sounds like there is s knock some where. It sat up for about a year so and help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------

